# BMQ requirements



## Newguy1 (14 Oct 2013)

I've seen some other threads that touch on this subject, but alot of them are 8 or 10 years old and so i'm wondering if things have changed.

1. What are the current requirements to finish BMQ? (eg. 13k ruck in 2.5 hours or whatever)



2. How much running is there really in BMQ?

Week 1 - twice a week for 15 mins
Week 2- ??

If anyone could provide a best guess for the 13 weeks, I think it would be interesting information


----------



## AgentSmith (14 Oct 2013)

If you searched a bit harder you could find threads that are much more recent. Have a look on the CFRLS website, you can see a day by day schedule (roughly) of what the course is like. 

To finish BMQ you must pass all the performance objectives of a course. It's way more then passing an easy 13km walk. There are numerous classroom tests, as well as first aid, drill, rifle handling, and field craft. 

No one can really tell you how much running there will be on BMQ. It will certainly be longer than 15 minutes and more than twice a week. As a rule of thumb 5km in 25min is a good goal to strive for.


----------



## SkyZ (10 Nov 2013)

Well 5 years ago when I went through basic there was a lot more than just passing your 13km ruck to graduate. I am sure a lot has changed in 5 years so I am not going to even guess.

As for PT, it really depends on your instructors how much PT you do. And what types. Our course was filled with combat arms so we did a lot of functional PT (pushups, situps, pullups) and a 2.4 or a 5k run every other morning. (The distance was determined by the inspection the day before). PT was also always at least 45 mins. The intensity increased as the course progressed, not the time.


----------

